# shark shield...does it work..



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thev'e been around for a while now so how about some anecdotes, first hand experiances and PROOF!!!!!!!! :twisted:

just curious :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't keep my hand in a bucket of water with it switched on....... maybe too many shocks as a child :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

this is the sort of thing i'm talkin about....... keep it comin...


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

pssssst kraley...i hate to tellyou but that weed of yours looks a lot like...celery :shock: ;-)


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

a 'pollyanna'

'someone whose optimism is excessive to the point of naïveté or refusing to accept the facts of an unfortunate situation.'

a great white chewin on your torso could be one of those 'unfortunate situations' :twisted:


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

gotta put the kids to bed now,.... but i think that was my first post hat trick..ps iwent fishing off the back of a jetski at the lighthouse island at coffs on sat arvy and got caught in a good storm and landed a 80cm *****[first one] it was awesome fun[7.5 km's out might have to paddle it one of these days..cheers aaron


----------



## ahoogah (Nov 15, 2009)

don't know about shark sheild, seems exie but I am interested in giving this a go.

http://www.sharkcamo.com.au/


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

looks pretty cool ahoogah, could'nt hurt... might have to break out the bunnings black spray paint.. :shock:


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I have only one experience post purchase of my shark shield and that was when I hooked onto a little black tip, at best would have been a meter, played and played and played and it was in my days of outrageous tackle (60lb leader on 40lb braid using a penn 330 and a boat rod!) when ever I got snagged on the bottom the jig head would be the first thing to break!
Anyway I had hooked this shark and tried to bull him in 4-5 times, eachtime within approx 6 meters of yak he would fight to the death to get away, headshakes the lot till dopey me realised the shield was on, I turnied it of and the shark was caught without an issue, subsiquently released also but he had absolutely no fight in him.
A mate of mine is also a clearance diver and he swears by them....

B


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

nice work p/p these r the sort of testimonial type first hand stories that will be going to sway me either way whether to buy a s/s this coming summer..  cheers again

ps... i like m big.. i like m chunky.. [madagascar 2....you have to have kids to watch these movies.. usually 50 times..]


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Good feedback , i to have questioned the purchase . It is a lot of money but not for 1 security 2 peace of mind , but it would want to work . So thanks for the feedback .


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

They are expensive but factor it out as a one time purchase and it's really not that bad. How many years do you think you will fish from a Kayak? 2, 5, 10? Do the math and it will work out at a dollar or two per trip. Not a lot for peace of mind. 
I'll definitely look into one sooner or later, just not right now because I just bought a brand new Buell motorcycle


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tested mine out on a small bronzie that palmymick had on his line. It went berko when I got close


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I have just bought one but haven't got it wet yet. After all the reported sightings of sharks inc. a young spearo who got nipped at Second Valley in early November, I found myself just getting too nervous. Swamp's story about being followed by two sharks right where I commonly fish (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20268&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=shark) really did start to diminish my enjoyment of being out there. So the decsion was taken. Yes, it's a fair bit of money but I reckon I am going to enjoy being out there on the water more and happy to go further with this thing alongside me.

just me 2c worth....

David


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

If these 4 meter plus white pointers keep hanging around down where I fish :shock: a shark shield might be on the chrissy hit list and btw Im not jokeing

cheers cruiser


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Just did a little googleing and found this:

"AN electronic device designed to ward sharks away from surfers failed so spectacularly during a trial off South Africa that it was eaten by a great white. 
An inquest heard yesterday the Shark Shield surf model was activated on a float carrying bait when the 3.6m female shark approached. Rather than being deterred by the device, the shark, under the gaze of the Natal Sharks Board, bit into it."

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/great-white-ate-anti-shark-device/story-e6frg6p6-1111115683913

Have a read and draw your own conclusion...


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

HaTTerS said:


> Just did a little googleing and found this:
> 
> "AN electronic device designed to ward sharks away from surfers failed so spectacularly during a trial off South Africa that it was eaten by a great white.
> An inquest heard yesterday the Shark Shield surf model was activated on a float carrying bait when the 3.6m female shark approached. Rather than being deterred by the device, the shark, under the gaze of the Natal Sharks Board, bit into it."
> ...


They do not work when the antenna is not in the water, and they do when it is. They have been proven without a shadow of a doubt to work effectively when used correctly. There has never been a attack on a user when it has been used in the proper manner and two or three attacks when it hasn't been used as it should be with both electrodes on the antenna submerged.

Scott


----------



## Biffo (Nov 30, 2009)

New member here,Hello. As an avid spearo(now to become an avid Paddler), i have used a shark sheild and seen it work, my wife can also attest to this. However, it does not seem to deter the smaller reef tips as much as i would like. The other people that have been attacked have had the sheild off and turned it on as the shark is about to bite them. Too late, the animal is commited.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

HaTTerS said:


> Just did a little googleing and found this:
> 
> "AN electronic device designed to ward sharks away from surfers failed so spectacularly during a trial off South Africa that it was eaten by a great white.
> An inquest heard yesterday the Shark Shield surf model was activated on a float carrying bait when the 3.6m female shark approached. Rather than being deterred by the device, the shark, under the gaze of the Natal Sharks Board, bit into it."
> ...


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Disregarding my crap last post, when "deployed" do you just chuck the shark shield over the side? Or run it out through a scupper...remedial questions I'm sure.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

blahger said:


> when "deployed" do you just chuck the shark shield over the side? Or run it out through a scupper...remedial questions I'm sure.


either bla,....

now back to some actual encounters.........


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Shark Shield, my wife bought it as my Christmas present.

I am a believer in technology and hope it does work. Paddleparra and Peril's posts are very encouraging practical tests.

I strap it to my paddle bungee and like Paulb with his bucket test have had a mild shock, or two, when washing Gulp goo off my hands.

Does anyone know if the Shark Shield effects other fish?


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

my understanding is that the signal irritates the ampulae or sensory seceptors specific to most sharks and from what I have read the signal does not affect fish, certainly not the commonly pursued ones by the old angler. I have to be honest the shield is just another precaution to me, I do not have 100% faith that it will prevent a shark attack, as with any species, mutations occur, veg, animals and minerals are produced that through the old darwinism or just freaks of nature become tollerent to external factors that would have at one time affected or indeed illiminated their race.
I have also seen humans do unbelievable stuff through drug and or adrenaline induced states and assuming that sharks are no different then a very aggitated, starving, or injured animal will endure some discomfort if it thinks it is beng attacked also.
I believe the chance of a shark attack without the shield is limited in comparison to say being mugged or hit by a bus however having the shield probably puts the balance of odds even further in my favour. I spend a lot of time messing arround in their territory of which they are apex preditors so even with the shield on I dont ever forget where i am and take the usual precautions like limiting blood trails, being vigilant and understanding that if there is a boil on the surface there may be pelagics chasing the bait and indeed sharks chasing both!

The shield to me is a risk minimizing tool not a risk elimination tool.

PP


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey PP,
Couldnt have said it better my Mrs also bought me one for my B-day , I was never worried about getting one,that said i do use it everytime i go out now and yip it is peace of mind ,at the end of the day how much coin do we spend on tackle ,yaks ,mobile phones,sounders, gps' etc......
They are exi' but can definately be justified for the same reasons we take out life insurace espesially if you have young kids /wife etc ..... we shall all try on the "wooden suit" one day just hopefully not on the water.
If there is a angry noah out there and you the only one with a S.S im sure the mates without one will huddle up to you pretty quick when you 5km's offshore :lol: :lol: and quickly become believers in the S.S :lol: :lol: 
Safa


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything is on their website
http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Technology/

"The electrical wave-form used in the Shark Shield is based on a technology invented by the Natal Shark Board of South Africa.

Predatory sharks have small gel filled sacs knows as 'Ampullae of Lorenzini' on their snouts. They use these short range sensors when feeding or searching for food.

Shark Shield is a three-dimensional electrical wave form which creates an unpleasant sensation impacting the shark's 'Ampullae of Lorenzini'. When the shark comes into proximity of the electrical wave form (around 8 meters in diameter) it experiences non-damaging but uncontrollable muscular spasms causing it to flee the area.

The field is projected from the unit by two electrodes, which create an elliptical field that surrounds the user. Both electrodes must be immersed in the water for the field to be created. The electrode configuration depends on the model of the Shark Shield unit. " .........

I have tested mine many times on sharks right next to the yak. The bigger the shark the bigger the perimeter the shark shield affords you. 
There are only two things I fear in the ocean, Weather and Sharks. Thanks to the SS I only ever think about the weather turning bad.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

> Does anyone know if the Shark Shield effects other fish?


I've had one for about 3 months. I have caught plenty of rat kings and snapper etc with no apparent effect on them.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

1. I have a new Shark Shield which I purchased last month

2. I am now permitted by SWMBO to fish offshore, with my new Shark Shield

Conclusion : Yes, the Shark Shield does in fact work! (and I also believe it will repel sharks as well) :lol:


----------



## quaddy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have just bought a SS and used it alot in one of the most white pointer infestered areas of Australia, Port Stephens. I fished early evening to very late at night in the Port and off Fingal Beach over a four day weekend. The only time I thought there may have been something was about 8.30pm, about 500metres off the beach on Saturday night. The bloody NE was still up alittle which made the sea choppy. I am peddling away when i hear a whosh behind me. I turned and saw a very large "boil" about 12 metres away. I didnt see any creature but Ive been around and it was no dolphin or turtle. Found out the next day that a couple of weeks ago a kayaker was nudged by a bully in the same area so who knows. 
What I do know is that it gives me a sense of security. When you are in the dark and the sea is only inches away you have to believe. I also think in this day of litagation that if a company is selling something that is quite expensive and it involves your personal protection it better work. In saying that i do not believe a 6mplus white pointer on a charging feeding frenzy is going to be stopped by anything.

Be aware not afraid.

Quaddy


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

paulo said:


> Everything is on their website
> http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Technology/


thx paulo
i've read thier facts on thier website but the reason i'll be buying a s/s is because my fellow yakkers have been helpful in relating experiances, that to me is worth a million websites.

i also realise that 'someone ' has to buy and try, and i am appreciative of the fact that they can pass on some advice.

so thx for replying...


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Azzaroo,

I am with you and I am grateful you made the original post with your question about SS. Without your question we would not have learned about others experiences. Also, my question about the SS effect on other fish was answered from members experience.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I got one shortly after my GWS shark encounter.

I have I turned it on and got rid of some annoying little reefies once. Other than that i don't see sharks when it is on so can't say if it is working or not.

My stats this year would be something along the lines of
10 trips with shark shield on: zero sharks
6 trips shark shield off or forgotten: 3 sharks

Not statistically conclusive but interesting none the less, I also reckon I look for sharks a lot more if i don't have it on.


----------



## ahoogah (Nov 15, 2009)

what are the stats for yak attacks pre SS, both here and elsewhere.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Good Post that has created a bit of contoversy not just here but elswhere at times and in saying that I do believe that the Shark Shield would deter Sharks but am sceptical of a lot of the other what I believe to be sales pitch. As has been stated some people have found the SS to give them some discomfort when submerging their body parts into the rings of potential created by the SS (which they call three dimensional current or similar) which would indicate to any thinking person that the claim that it only affects the ampule lorenzi of sharks to be false and if this current affects us(as stated in their warning about people with heart conditions and such) then I would think that it would affect other fish but as most fish caught would be outside of the rings of potential (distance being affected by the salinity of the water) they have no say when dragged through the affected area by the hook in the mouth which brings me to my concern that if this electrical pulse current affects larger species to some extent then what is it doing to the smaller species in the water EG Plankton the main food source of those beautiful whales everyone likes to watch, are we trolling a shark shield through the water killing of the major food supply of another creature. Something to think about anyway.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe just a co-incidence, but a few weeks ago we had a small shark circling around and underneath the yak but never closer than 5m (Sharkshield was on). I hooked up with a bonito which had to be dragged kicking within a couple of metres of the shark - I could see both at the same time and was waiting for the inevitable. The shark did not make any attempt to take the bonito, or follow it back up towards the yak. 
Maybe it was full, maybe it had it's heart set on a much bigger meal (me) - or maybe the Sharkshield put it off.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Very valid and intersting point there Grey beard, I am not a scientist but in relation to plankton its my understanding that it prefers colder deeper waters as the nutrients required for it to survive are sustained in these waters. With global warming and the increasing surface temperatures of the ocean, the plankton is being forced even further down below the ocean surface and I would think that the SS would have limited affect on the stuff that does indeed feed the dreat beauties of the sea, that keep the Japs in research! I am sure that there is a rational behind the slaughter of the whales, maybe to improve the storage capacity of a DVD palyer etcetc.... hang on Off Topic!
I do agree with you though and would be interested to see if any of the 'experienced' fishermen who now have a SS notice any different reactions from a hooked fish! I myself only fished for a few months before purchasing the SS so all the fish I have caught to date have been with SS on! Interestingly enough though I recently hooked a mackerel, never landing one before and it did the opposite to what I have read about intil I tried to pull it out of the water then it did the brilliant and powerfull run.
So was it just knackard after a short run when brought to the yak, was it an old injured fish or did the SS 'stun it for a few minutes!'

Who knows.

PP


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Greybeard said:


> Good Post that has created a bit of contoversy not just here but elswhere at times and in saying that I do believe that the Shark Shield would deter Sharks but am sceptical of a lot of the other what I believe to be sales pitch. As has been stated some people have found the SS to give them some discomfort when submerging their body parts into the rings of potential created by the SS (which they call three dimensional current or similar) which would indicate to any thinking person that the claim that it only affects the ampule lorenzi of sharks to be false and if this current affects us(as stated in their warning about people with heart conditions and such) then I would think that it would affect other fish but as most fish caught would be outside of the rings of potential (distance being affected by the salinity of the water) they have no say when dragged through the affected area by the hook in the mouth which brings me to my concern that if this electrical pulse current affects larger species to some extent then what is it doing to the smaller species in the water EG Plankton the main food source of those beautiful whales everyone likes to watch, are we trolling a shark shield through the water killing of the major food supply of another creature. Something to think about anyway.
> Cheers Greybeard


Well, if idle and unfounded speculation are the order of the day, how about this. Two years ago when I was commonly catching rat kings without a SS, I found I would often get then to the surface then they would dive to the bottom, often winning the contest. Recently, I caught about a dozen in one outing with the SS on and none dived to the bottom once brought to the surface. Did the SS help subdue them? Don't know and don't really care


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Azzaroo,

I bought a shark shield, and found my mates calling me a wuss and saying such things as "the risk is what makes it fun", and "what's life without danger" and pretending they were not scared of sharks. I find those guys often suffer from small man syndrome and false bravado and eventually post topics on AKFF titled "Re: shark shield....does it work.."

haha,
tbh.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Well, if idle and unfounded speculation are the order of the day, how about this. Two years ago when I was commonly catching rat kings without a SS, I found I would often get then to the surface then they would dive to the bottom, often winning the contest. Recently, I caught about a dozen in one outing with the SS on and none dived to the bottom once brought to the surface. Did the SS help subdue them? Don't know and don't really care


That's the kind of promotion SharkShield needs! Bugger the safety aspect.....it will help you catch more kingies... 

Now where do i buy one? :lol: ;-)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Greybeard said:


> As has been stated some people have found the SS to give them some discomfort when submerging their body parts into the rings of potential created by the SS


With my Freedom 7 SS you only feel the eletrical sensation up to an approx 50cm away from the cord when submerged. It may actually be less than that but Iknow I have to get real close to the submegred part of the SS to feel any of the discomfort, not the actual full radius as what is meant to deter the sharks.

Is that wha tthe other SS owners have found - you have to be almost touching the SS to feel the jolts?

Marty


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah - I would agree you need to be within about 50cm to feel it, but then I reckon my hand is nowhere near as sensitive as a shark's senses.

Also it doesn't help if you pick up the antenna when its on either (as I found out once&#8230


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> Good Post that has created a bit of contoversy not just here but elswhere at times and in saying that I do believe that the Shark Shield would deter Sharks but am sceptical of a lot of the other what I believe to be sales pitch. As has been stated some people have found the SS to give them some discomfort when submerging their body parts into the rings of potential created by the SS (which they call three dimensional current or similar) which would indicate to any thinking person that the claim that it only affects the ampule lorenzi of sharks to be false and if this current affects us(as stated in their warning about people with heart conditions and such) then I would think that it would affect other fish but as most fish caught would be outside of the rings of potential (distance being affected by the salinity of the water) they have no say when dragged through the affected area by the hook in the mouth which brings me to my concern that if this electrical pulse current affects larger species to some extent then what is it doing to the smaller species in the water EG Plankton the main food source of those beautiful whales everyone likes to watch, are we trolling a shark shield through the water killing of the major food supply of another creature. Something to think about anyway.
> Cheers Greybeard


The Shark Shield Freedom 7 has been designed to be submersible so divers divers can use it, does that mean they are in a constant state of shock? Just got them in at the dive shop and am considering a purchase for both diving and kayaking, not sure about being constantly electrocuted?



Biffo said:


> New member here,Hello. As an avid spearo(now to become an avid Paddler), i have used a shark sheild and seen it work, my wife can also attest to this. However, it does not seem to deter the smaller reef tips as much as i would like. The other people that have been attacked have had the sheild off and turned it on as the shark is about to bite them. Too late, the animal is commited.


Biffo can you add some more light to the subject? 
You mention they had had it turned off until about to be bitten, do they leave them off as they find it affects the fish they are trying to spear? 
Cant stop twitching because of shocks from having it strapped to their ankle?


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

azzaroo said:


> nice work p/p these r the sort of testimonial type first hand stories that will be going to sway me either way whether to buy a s/s this coming summer..  cheers again


Proof, you want proof, you can't handle the proof. I've had one for about a year now and I haven't been eaten by a shark, and I've paddled where I know there have previously been GWS. What more proof do you want :lol:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Big D said:


> azzaroo said:
> 
> 
> > nice work p/p these r the sort of testimonial type first hand stories that will be going to sway me either way whether to buy a s/s this coming summer..  cheers again
> ...


It would be hard to return the unit without a torso.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> Did the SS help subdue them? Don't know and don't really care


exactly the stuff we're after... :?



theBlueHunter said:


> I bought a shark shield, and found my mates calling me a wuss and saying such things as "the risk is what makes it fun", and "what's life without danger" and pretending they were not scared of sharks. I find those guys often suffer from small man syndrome and false bravado and eventually post topics on AKFF titled "Re: shark shield....does it work.."


not quite the sort of comments that are conducive [yes] to a harmonic forum...  ;-)

i know we've all been through the long drawn out s/s thread , i just think with the amount of users on this forum and the period they've been using them then its time to collect some facts and do a bit of a study of sorts, we are probably one of the bigger type bodies of users so "gather and assump" i say


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is one for you, a mate at work (who is a stand up bloke with no need to waffle, and indeed a mad keed spear fisherman) states that a mate of his who is a marine biologist and shark guru (I think he said based in WA) conducted his own test on the SS. The claim is that the marine bio swims in areas filled with hammerhead sharks which he alleges are one of the most eletrically sensative of the shark species and he speared a snapper, secured it to the ocean floor and along came a hammerhead and CHOMP, as it the SS wasnt even there!

Still keeping mine, still have 80% trust in it, still reccon it tips the balance of favour my way!

Cheers

PP


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a sharkshield havent reckon its worthwhile but ive got some pretty big issue's with it around battery life.

Battery life is said to be 7 hours, i haven't run it flat yet but that's because i turn it off after around 6hrs to keep a bit in reserve in case something shows up later in the day. basically i dont think 7 hours is long enough for kayak fishing particularly if you head out twice in a day.

To help remedy this i have now have an inverter in my car but the sharkshield takes a looong time to recharge even on mains. I really wish they had an option to have a second battery!

To make this sound like its on topic...if mine is charged it works! if it is flat it doesn't!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Booyah said:


> I have a sharkshield havent reckon its worthwhile but ive got some pretty big issue's with it around battery life.
> 
> Battery life is said to be 7 hours, i haven't run it flat yet but that's because i turn it off after around 6hrs to keep a bit in reserve in case something shows up later in the day. basically i dont think 7 hours is long enough for kayak fishing particularly if you head out twice in a day.
> 
> ...


When I got the old model with the 5 hour battery I got a second battery which I take if I am going to be out all day.

Scott


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

With the rise in yaks using the SS that also run a 12v system it won't be long before a model that can run off an external 12v come along, it will probablly also be more yak friendly than the SS7 which is designed on the assumption that it is totally submerged.

I have suspicions that squid are affected by the electircal field based on recent experince but need to do more testing, I will give it a go when sight fishing squid this season and let everyone know.

On balance the SS seems to work effectively especially on detering inquisitive (but not hunting sharks) from coming too close or having a 'test' bite. Whether it would stop a GWS in full on predator mode coming out of deep water at speed I am not so sure, thankfully the recent yak encounters all seem to fall into the inquisitive category.

David


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder what lisa would think of the shark shield


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

for what its worth, i went cage diving with the GWS's off Port Lincoln (SA) yesterday and brought the topic up with the skipper. He runs the CSIRO out on charters to tag and study the local population near the seal colonies on close offshore islands. anyway, he also had SharkShield out when they were testing and he tells me that it worked to keep the sharks away from tuna carcasses, so im pretty sold that when it comes to a 14 foot long kayak with essentially no scent or electric impulses of its own, it will do its job and deter an inquisitive mouthing.

he did say, however, that he wouldnt know about a GWS striking from below like a polaris rocket because the strikes he saw came from circling sharks, but he didnt see any strikes like that anyway, so its a void arguent. then again as stated a couple posts ago, the problems thus far have been from inquisitive sharks rather than aggressive sharks, so until someone actually gets nailed big style by an aggressive shark while the SS is on, its all anecdotal evidence and hearsay that it doesnt work.

unless someone HAS actually been nailed in said fashion?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

water_baby said:


> i went cage diving with the GWS's off Port Lincoln (SA) yesterday


Lucky sod, how did it go, see many/any???


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

without hijacking too much, got in with 2. 2.5m + 3.3m, only babies lol then went swimming with some Australian Sea Lions. well i didnt swim with them, everyone else did though... was an awesome day


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturday no shark shield... definitely something following me, 2 large boils directly behind the yak, one bump
Sunday same spot saw a Tiger I estimated 3m about 20 meters away, turned the shark shield on, it wasn't with in the range of the shark shield at the time but i didn't see anymore sharks near me. I did see them smashing tuna in the distance. I landed 2 mackerel, 6 queenies and 2 cod. Queenies were schooling underneath my yak clearly not effected by the shark shield.

The testing continues...


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

Thinking of buying one (xmas present). The website seems to have two, the Freedom 7 and the surf model. The surf model seems to be the way to go. Just wondering if anyone has any pics of one installed and whether anyone has any good ideas for placement. Also wondering if my choice of model is right.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnt said:


> Thinking of buying one (xmas present). The website seems to have two, the Freedom 7 and the surf model. The surf model seems to be the way to go. Just wondering if anyone has any pics of one installed and whether anyone has any good ideas for placement. Also wondering if my choice of model is right.


Most of us use the Freedom 7 off the yak. I have mine around a Hobie rod holder extension (in the rear moulded rod holder) which works a treat.


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks I had noticed that on the specs the Surf model had a greater area that it seemed to work over


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

water_baby said:


> he did say, however, that he wouldnt know about a GWS striking from below like a polaris rocket


From the docco's I have watched, I believe the only place that GW's display this behaviour is off the Coast of South Africa. Or is it that it is the only place that they actually breach the water like a well launched polaris missile?

Either way, I sure hope they don't open up a foreign exchange programme for GW's with their Saffa cousins (tongue firmly in cheek - I am aware that these great animals migrate between South Africa and Australia)

Gary


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I have also seen some doccos about that and one of the theories they had was that it was a technique GW's had developed for huntng seals etc in very deep water which was their habitat in South Africa. They then set about testing it in shallower water off either South Australia and West Australia. They towed a dummy around behind a boat for a long period (a week or two) and absolutely nothing happened until the last day. A foriegn exchange student turned up.The footage was pretty frightening.

Hope this makes you feel better


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Would it work on this?










Poor kid never saw it coming.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

johnt said:


> Thanks I had noticed that on the specs the Surf model had a greater area that it seemed to work over


The Shark Shield people reckon the Freedom 7 is better for Kayaks but the surf will also work on the Yak - see Buffs post on the link below.

viewtopic.php?f=82&t=27727&start=15


----------



## profish45 (Sep 27, 2008)

iv got one they work end of story


----------



## TroopyF (Sep 18, 2007)

koich said:


> Would it work on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...Nearly wet my pants.


----------



## AdelaideJay (Sep 21, 2009)

I do a lot of diving in SA and have done for several years. They're a religion here among divers for a very good reason... The effective range is only a couple of metres, but they definitely work.


----------

